# RUMOR: Onkyo to produce Insignia-branded AVR with RocketBoost Wireless



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

RUMOR: Onkyo to produce Insignia-branded AVR with RocketBoost Wireless

The title says it all. Obviously, this will be a Best Buy only product, but has a lot of potential. Onkyo Quality t a low price with wireless rear speakers or zone 2 built in for simplicity with no extra wires or boxes. I've been impressed with the RocketBoost technology, and I think this will be a great alternative for folks who are currently stuck with low-quality HTIBs at the Big Box stores.

On the reliability scale, my rumor source is an 8 out of 10. The likelihood that this product actually hits production: about 7 out of 10.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Very interesting Marshall , it's no surprise that Onkyo get some more technology first before others and will fill another hole in the market :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That would definitely be a plus for anyone interested in Insignia Products. Currently, they use Chinese based Manufacturers as their OEM. Definitely like the idea and would put more quality Components in more Consumers Homes.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

